# Replacing transmission fluid, Mkiv Jetta GLS 2.0, AVH engine



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

On the line of repairs I'd like some additional advice before I take a shot at it is changing my transmission fluid. I found this thread that details picture-by-picture how to do this, but it looks like much more of a pain in the ass than an oil change. Opinions? 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=288052 

Still, with my bro, an auto-help guy, the guide, and a $200 savings, I figure its worth a shot. 

My trusty VW mechanic (who would charge $250 for the job) says the tranny fluid is $21/L; where do I buy some of this stuff? I assume I should change the filter, too, so can someone point me to that, too? A pointer to a hose to use to fill it would also be appreciated. 

The DIY thread also mentioned something about needing to calibrate by temperature (to get the exact right amount) with a VAG-COM tool, but I don't have one of those. Any you would suggest? 

Is there a way to get more fluid out? I don't like the idea of going through such a pain or paying so much and only replacing half the fluid, which would essentially pollute the new stuff. Is there a syphon kit or something? 

Thanks! 

Luke


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What year? Automatic or manual. 

If it's automatic, yes, you must get the correct fluid from VW, and it's not cheap. Different years and transmission codes require different fluids, so get the code off the trans and/or run the VIN by your local dealership to make sure you're getting the correct fluid. 

Also, yes, you need VCDS (formerly known as Vag-Com) to properly check and adjust the fluid level. If you plan on working on this car yourself, VCDS (or VCDS-Lite) is a worthwhile investment anyway. You also need some type of vacuum device or pump to fill it through the fill tube on the bottom, VW has a special tool for this. 

It's also likely you'll break the plastic ring that holds the cap on the fill tube, so get one of those when you get the fluid, they're cheap. 

No, there is no way to get more fluid out, you can't drain the torque converter. That's not a problem though, for maintenance purposes this is the way to do it.


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

2003, automatic. 

What would you recommend for the VCDS? I have a netbook intended for the task, so I'm assuming this would be best; 

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCHUC.html 

$350 seems like a lot, though. Is this significantly better than any of a number of other ODB scan tools? I know I've seen a number of those available for ~$80-$120. Will this work with non-VW cars, also? 

Where should I go looking for such a vacuum pump? 

Thanks for the pointer on the plastic piece. That reminds me of the other thing that worried me about this job; the guide seems to list a lot of spare parts besides just the fluid, the filter, and the plastic cap. I assume some of them are gaskets, but what other significant components should I have on hand to do this? 

Thanks.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

That is the most up to date VCDS interface. Yes it is worth the price. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.10 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/dtc-comparison.html 

If the VCDS saves you from one or two shop visits it has paid for itself. A Bentley manual is also a good idea if you plan to work on the car.


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought the Haynes manual on my brother's recommendation, and while it helped to replace the fuel filter, I find it very irritating to have to keep flipping around the book. One job references something detailed in Chapter X, which itself references something from Chapter Y and Z. It also seems to assume that the reader already knows a lot about being a mechanic. Is this standard for these books?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Haynes manuals are worthless. Get a Bentley, or register at www.alldatadiy.com for the AllData service info on your car. All service/repair manuals are based on the assumption that the user has, at a bare minimum, basic knowledge and experience in automotive repair though. 

That cable you linked to is the best one to get, it'll offer full functionality on any VW/Audi from 1996-current, and it's WAY, WAY, WAY better than any generic scan tool. For example, a generic scan tool will not give you ATF temp, so it'd do nothing for you when changing your trans fluid. Definitely worth the price. 

The transmission should be just drain and fill. No need to remove the pan and replace gaskets unless they're leaking. 

As for the fill tool, something like this would work: 
http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Desi...1JYI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327521571&sr=8-4


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

@greyhare: I was a bit disappointed to realize I'd wasted $30 on the Haynes manual, but seeing that the Bentley disc is $120, $30 is a drop in the bucket. I realize now that it isn't just a matter of layout or brand preference: the price and the Bentley discussion on Ross-Tech highlight that it contains a LOT more information. Man, looks like I'm going to learn a lot about car work over the next few years working on this baby. 

@Anony00GT: I'd found alldatadiy.com over a year ago shortly after I first bought this car and learned the "don't trust the stealership" lesson, but I hadn't signed up 'cuz I'd planned to just sell the car. That plan's changed with the realization of just how much I can do myself with a little willpower and gaining experience. Anyhoo, has alldatadiy's pricing scheme changed? I seem to recall that it would've been something like $35 for a single car for X years, or a yearly subscription for access to all cars. Either I'm remembering incorrectly, or that's changed. 

Also, if I had to choose between the Bentley and alldatadiy, which would go with? At this point, I'm less concerned about price and more concerned about completeness of information, ease of readability, and illustration. Or I might buy a Bentley disc and a year of alldatadiy and see which I like better.


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

Found a couple of items worth noting; 

Video seems to show how to do this (but doesn't bother with temp check) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TOoa7KD5M4 

Looks easy enough, actually. Just need that vacuum pump and do the VCDS temperature check that this guy skips. Not too bad. 

On parts, found these; 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Maintenance/Transmission/ES1899548/ 

Actually, I think when I do get around to doing this, I'll buy the fluid, filter, gasket, and plastic ring separately. This seems a bit inflated, seeing as the fluid is $18 x4 and the filter is $23. 

Also, found that ECS Tuning as the Bentley CD for $83; 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Maintenance/Manuals/ES5078/


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

In the video, it looks like he just filled it until it ran out the plug hole. Didn't even look like he had the engine running. I bet he had some slippage and harsh engagement when he tried to drive it out of the shop  

Wait for your VCDS and check the level properly, at the correct temp, with the engine running and the car perfectly level. Should note that you can't do this in a driveway on ramps/jackstands either, because the car isn't level and you won't get an accurate fluid level reading. 

The ECS kit looks good, but call your local dealership with your VIN and verify that the part number for the fluid is correct. 

Yes, that looks like the factory service/Bentley CD. Good thing to have for sure.


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, I figured the video guy probably had some problems, but seeing it done, then reading through the guide step-by-step has really familiarized me with the process, so I'm confident now that I'll be able to do it without a problem. I've got access to a lift using the local air force base auto hobby shop (I'm Army National Guard), so the level thing won't be an issue. 

I stopped by the dealership earlier today and they verified that my VIN is the 4-speed automatic, so the OEM fluid on ECS Tuning should be the right stuff. I also had the dealership order me three parts that ECS Tuning didn't carry, for $10 total; plug cap, drain seal, and drain level...thing.


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

*17mm Allen?*

Hey, 

My parts from ECS Tuning got here today and I was able to do one or two things, just not this. Oddly, I keep getting "bandwidth limit exceeded" messages when I try to order the VAG-COM (thought that was a few days ago). 

Anyhoo, one of the things ECS Tuning had listed as a necessary part is a 17mm Allen socket, so I picked one up. However, looking back over the guide, and doing some research, it seems this is only necessary for the manual transmission? Is this the case, or is there a purpose for the 17mm Allen socket for a 4-speed automatic transmission?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The 17mm Allen is for manual transmissions, and some Audi/Passat axle hub bolts. Nothing that size on the automatic. 

Where are you ordering VAG-COM from? The only correct place is www.ross-tech.com, not eBay or the like. If Ross Tech's online order isn't working or you, give them a call.


----------



## Julian Tempest (Aug 12, 2010)

It's back up now. Thanks. 

Yeah, I had started checking eBay too, but the used market on these things is so close to the new price that I'd rather spend the extra $10 or $20 to have it new with a fresh warranty, and to give these Ross-Tech guys some green for their good work.


----------

